# Need suggestions for living room wall color.



## jillybean1 (Apr 10, 2009)

Help! I live in an old Shingle/Victorian and am trying to come up with a color scheme that uses some pieces that I love. I'm usually o.k. coming up with something that I really like, but I think I'm trying to fit some colors together that really don't belong together. I'm trying to decide on a wall and ceiling color for the living room.
Anyway, the living room has an ornate fireplace with original dark green subway tile surround with oak and mirror trim. Floors are original light maple narrow hardwood. One wall has bay window, facing wall has leaded arched window so not much wall space. Sofa has just been reupholstered in a patterned chenille, chocolate brown. Have an old gold-on-gold damask chair, and an antique sling chair that has been reupholstered with another patterned chenille - this one a dusty, soft greeny teal with chocoloate brown background (I know,a bit much with the chenille, but the two pieces do blend well together). I have some gold sheers I'd like to use on the bay window. I also have some beautiful bronze metallic-like fabric for dummy panels, if I can work it in. As you can see, I'm trying to fit in gold, green, soft teal, brown, bronze.
The walls are currently a cream color, but is too stark for the old wide oak woodwork. I'd like something that looks richer - would also appreciate some ideas for color for the 8'ceiling.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

don't know how you feel about purple...


----------



## nycgirl (Apr 18, 2009)

*paint colors*

I would think a warm golden yellow would go well w/ the browns, greens and golds in your room. I would borrow a fan deck from a benjamin moore store-maybe try out their historical colors, bring it home and put the different yellows up against everything.


----------



## mortimer33 (Apr 21, 2009)

I think that an off white color would look nice.. I have a sundrop white in my living room which is beautiful..


----------



## Kimberlee Jaynes (Sep 13, 2008)

*Color what to do?*

Hi,
If you are open to drama and don't mind dark rooms I like the idea of a medium eggplant. Or you could go with a caramel and the oak would disappear.
Take a look at my website LINK REMOVED for photos of caramel with oak.

My blog will give you ideas for budgt redesign
LINK REMOVED


----------



## candisue7 (Apr 23, 2009)

I would borrow a fan deck and find a color slightly darker than the teal that also leans a little towards the green in the subway tile. For a softer look, go for the hues in the more muted section of the fan deck. I would also add drama with a soft gold on the ceiling. If you borrow a deck from Ben Moore, be sure to ask for both color collections as they have two different fan decks. Sherwin-Williams also has nice colors to choose from, but they tend to be more vibrant.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

You can make your walls look better by choosing some pastel shades if you like them. For the starkness you can always opt for nice wall decor. the picture shows that you dont have natural light coming in so i would suggest light color for the room.

Good Luck with it! :thumbsup: :yes:
Dana


----------



## jillybean1 (Apr 10, 2009)

*thanks for your suggestions!*

Thanks for all the great ideas! (had computer problems, so only just was able to read them). I think everyone's ideas are very worth considering. I never even thought of medium eggplant or purple. Actually, the round rug that I have in the room is a muddy green with eggplant accent - didn't know if I would have to get a new rug, but I'm thinking the eggplant might be the perfect answer for the walls (any ideas of paint brand and color number to give me a better idea what you were thinking?). A soft gold should look good as the ceiling color (paint # here too?). 
Since you all have such good ideas, I have a couple more questions. (and I will try to post a couple photos soon). The original mantel reaches almost to the ceiling with two leaded glass small windows flanking each side. Previous owners installed custom oak cabinets halfway up that extends to the side walls. Problem is, they finished them in s lighter shade of medium oak. The original has darkened to a very dark finish. I'm sure their intent was to strip all the woodwork and finish in medium oak - what a job. I'm thinking of just cleaning all the woodwork and overstaining the newer cabinets to match the dark tone - or should I tackle the work to lighten everything?
Also, I always struggle with furniture layout - remember I have a sofa, two chairs, plus an oval coffee table, small desk, antique spinning wheel, 3' octagonal victorian table. Going from east window to the left is: huge arched window flanked with leaded sidelights - with steps heading upstairs off to the right, next wall (to the left/north) is fireplace with side cabinets, next wall is bay window, next side is open to other end with is a dining room. Anyone really good at visualizing?? There is virtually no wall space to put anything against. I love the room, but it has three focal points. P.S. Kimberlee, went to your website - luv it!


----------



## gibraltarfurnit (May 16, 2009)

I like caramel color for living room :thumbsup:


----------



## jillybean1 (Apr 10, 2009)

I think it's between the eggplant and the caramel. Votes?


----------

